# First 2 orders by musclefood



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Wanted to leave some feedback about the above site. Can't post in their forum so will do it here, maybe a mod could move it?

Have ordered twice there now and they've got me as a regular. First order was just the introductory bundle I think it was called. Everything was first class. Excellent packaging which I was worried about and the meat was top notch. I've bought chicken breast in bulk before and had to trim off some strange looking bits here or there but this stuff is top! Haven't yet trimmed a single piece. Pork chops and diced beef were really tender which I have found rare with diced beef in the past and the steaks were bloody amazing!

Second order was the same bundle with another 5kg of chicken breast and more steaks  again top notch!

Good work guys! I'll be ordering every payday 

Only thing I'm not keen on is the whole chicken. Nothing wrong with the quality we just don't like whole chickens lol. Guessing it would be too much hassle having the option to substitute certain bits?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Methos,

Great to hear you're liking your orders! Thanks for letting people know...

The corn-fed whole chicken is in the pack as a bit of a Sunday roast treat option really but we'll have a look at what we can do on a bundle without the whole chicken. It's not easy to substitute products on individual orders but we'll have a stab at creating an 'intro-pack' style bundle without the chicken for you


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Also looking to order from you guys towards the end of the month as as Methos, would also like to substitute or have the option too of the whole chicken.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Ideal! Cheers guys. If its possible that would be great. If not no worries. I understand you can't please all the people all of the time.

As I said everything is top notch I'm just too lazy for a roast


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't fault Musclefood... I've heard a few of the guys on here quibbling over £5 here and £5 there but at the end of the day all my orders have been delivered when they say and in packaging that keeps it fresh so I can bag up when I get home. I work in the city and this is super convenient for my lifestyle!

There prices are good (much better than supermarket and not full of water, salt & other sh!te), the meat is lovely. I'll now be a customer until I stop BB or they go out of business.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've ordered plenty from muscle food, first order was delayed a day (due to courier) and then when it came it was damaged (due to courier) but they sorted it out for me and replaced the order! Every thing has been nice, the breasts are good, and mince is nice! Pretty lean no much fat came off at all! Didn't leave a greasy feeling either! An the egg whites do the job! They have me as a regular now


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

@MuscleFood do you ship to the Republic of Ireland?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dorian Gray said:


> @MuscleFood do you ship to the Republic of Ireland?


Sorry, we don't ship to ROI yet, we're working on it though but I can't give you a date as yet. When it's sorted I'll @mention you in the post so you don't miss it...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

By far the best quality I have tried chicken is tender and no shrinkage...steaks are a must!!! very tender and not coverd in fat like supermarket cuts!!!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Sorry, we don't ship to ROI yet, we're working on it though but I can't give you a date as yet. When it's sorted I'll @mention you in the post so you don't miss it...


Thanks id appreciate that


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

@MuscleFood when you delivery do you give a time slot as would hate to miss delivery and I have no where to leave in a safe place. Thanks.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

hermie07 said:


> @MuscleFood when you delivery do you give a time slot as would hate to miss delivery and I have no where to leave in a safe place. Thanks.


Hey, sorry, only just spotted this question.

We don't do time slots at the moment but are hopefully going to introduce them ealry next year. For now though you can leave any instructions when you place your order, e.g. leave with neighbour - and the courier will leave where you request. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive placed loads of orders now  always been here when said meats good egg whites great


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Sorry, we don't ship to ROI yet, we're working on it though but I can't give you a date as yet. When it's sorted I'll @mention you in the post so you don't miss it...


Hey musclefoods are ye shipping to the republic yet????


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah all good here too, I'm ordering more and more from them over the last few weeks. Always arrive on time and chilled. Great quality and good prices. Great stuff


----------



## redwing (Jun 4, 2010)

quality meat . Ive loved everything ive bought so far and the offers are excellent.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

redwing said:


> quality meat . Ive loved everything ive bought so far and the offers are excellent.


Thanks Red Wing


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Reading all the positive feedback, will definitely be placing an order shortly, if not then definitely 2014!


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Sorry, we don't ship to ROI yet, we're working on it though but I can't give you a date as yet. When it's sorted I'll @mention you in the post so you don't miss it...


Any updates on delivering to the Republic of Ireland????


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuarknez said:


> Reading all the positive feedback, will definitely be placing an order shortly, if not then definitely 2014!


WHOOP!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

bebe247 said:


> Any updates on delivering to the Republic of Ireland????


Not yet - but making progress. Couriers!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

been reading good things, gonna be buying an extra freezer then placing the order 

as a side note, what is the "best before end" date on the meats? like are they best eaten/frozen in a day or 2, or do you have 5-6days grace?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

big pete said:


> been reading good things, gonna be buying an extra freezer then placing the order
> 
> as a side note, what is the "best before end" date on the meats? like are they best eaten/frozen in a day or 2, or do you have 5-6days grace?


Every product is different, but in the info on the product it gives the guaranteed shelf life  You can freeze for up to 6 months, we suggest 3


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers, makes sense


----------



## big mack (Jan 16, 2012)

I rate @MuscleFoods highly, I have ordered from them for 4 months now and will keep going, I have even purchased another freezer to keep my meat stocked up


----------

